# 125g Caribe Tank



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

View coming in my door, black background yet to be applied:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

A little closer on the fishies:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

2 rocks, a piece of bogwood, and a large floatign piece of driftwood are all right now....got some more driftwood in progress! then plants!


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

Holy sh*t



































i love those piranhas

-Steve


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Damn man, I love the red on your cariba...clear as day and just jumps out at you. I hope they stay that color for life...I wonder if its the dark/black gravel you've added...I think I'll make my next tank dark or pure black gravel to see how it affects color. As for a black background I think that might be excessive on the black theme though but try it out and see how it looks. It may seem too gothic but thats only a thought and suggestion. Congratulations on your new tank...get some plants in there and you're good to go.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice!, Those cariba look pretty damn red







Good choice on the decs!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice, about bloody time you get that tank running.lol.nice Cariba..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

rosecityrhom said:


> Damn man, I love the red on your cariba...clear as day and just jumps out at you. I hope they stay that color for life...I wonder if its the dark/black gravel you've added...I think I'll make my next tank dark or pure black gravel to see how it affects color. As for a black background I think that might be excessive on the black theme though but try it out and see how it looks. It may seem too gothic but thats only a thought and suggestion. Congratulations on your new tank...get some plants in there and you're good to go.


 They werent this red before the black...natural gravel washed them out.


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Very Nice!

Are those the caribe's you got from Riverdale? They look bigger than 2 inches.
How large are they?


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Good looking caribe. They have great color. Mine have no color


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

black gravel is the way to go
nice


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Damn do I want some cariba bad....if the black gravel makes them look like that I know what I am doing in my tank :nod: .... I hate to steal someone elses idea but man they look great.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Sorry for the double post but...I think i see 7 cariba in there do you think that they are going to get crowded? Im a big fan of an overstocked tank but i was just curious.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice tank and Cariba







Are u going to be adding anymore decor?


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice looking setup!

How many Caribe do you have in there?

How big are they?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice Xenon. i used to have black gravel as well and it definately does make your fishs' red brighter. it made my spilo cf i had almost freakin midnight black to.

Joe


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

very nice setup and nice deep red in your p's


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BoSox65 said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> Are those the caribe's you got from Riverdale? They look bigger than 2 inches.
> How large are they?


 no these are from George...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

jasert39 said:


> Sorry for the double post but...I think i see 7 cariba in there do you think that they are going to get crowded? Im a big fan of an overstocked tank but i was just curious.


 yes 7, wanna add 3-4 more. They are real small, like 2 inches. Yes I plan on adding lots of decor! Ill keep yu guys updated!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice!







Sorry to repeat what others said but when I saw your caribas the first thing that came to mind was their rich red color! Wish my caribas were that red


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Coming along very nicely X!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet setup. where do you find black sand? the lfs?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

traumatic said:


> sweet setup. where do you find black sand? the lfs?


 yes, there is an LFS up in MD selling it for 11 bucks for 20 lbs. Price at my LFS was close to 22 bucks for the same bag









I raised them on bloodworms..and am feeding them A Lot of shrimp now with some smelt as well. I also accentuate their diet with a few quarantined feeders a week.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I think its safe to say that is big fat Operah titties.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> I think its safe to say that is big fat Operah titties.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Sweet setup! Reminds me of Knifemans Piraya setup! Nice red coloring on the caribe.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Sweet setup! Reminds me of Knifemans Piraya setup! Nice red coloring on the caribe.


 not that good yet, and no fresh water drip line! I am working towards it tho!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

That means your set up is awesome...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> That means your set up is awesome...


 LOL thanks man!









Wait until it is fully set up.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking good X, cant wait till you get that backing up and some plants....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Caribas and tank...good work man congrats...







!


----------

